# Not quite done



## Texasstate (Jul 8, 2019)

2 Aspen burl bowls
Wet to see grain

Feedback welcome negative and positive

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## jasonb (Jul 8, 2019)

Texasstate said:


> 2 Aspen burl bowls
> Wet to see grain
> 
> Feedback welcome negative and positive
> ...


Uhhhhh the can is supposed to be on the bottom underneath.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jasonb (Jul 8, 2019)

I like them. One looks like a face melted into the wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 8, 2019)

Sure made a difference to wet them down! First one is absolutely magnificent! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Texasstate (Jul 17, 2019)

Done !!!

You can literally get lost looking at this stuff
I love it 

Let me know what you think?
Also don’t know what to price at..... have seen some go for outrageous prices. Any help other than well you gotta price at what people are willing to pay !! Haha

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 17, 2019)

Beautiful! Cant go wrong with burl like that....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## jasonb (Jul 17, 2019)

No help on the pricing, but nicely done. They look great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 18, 2019)

Reminds me of an oyster shell. Nicely done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jul 18, 2019)

Very nice great use of the burl. They do look like they may leak a bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 18, 2019)

Wow! Sure pops with finish on it! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 18, 2019)

Beautiful! Pricing is very market driven, so I’d look for similar stuff in your area to get an idea. Around here, I might be able to get a few hundred bucks for something like that, but in other areas, it could be quite a bit more.


----------

